
Methbot Operation Stealing Millions in Ad Revenue [pdf] - mattingly23
http://go.whiteops.com/rs/179-SQE-823/images/WO_Methbot_Operation_WP.pdf
======
runin2k1
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13219871](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13219871)

